
How dropbox, Google drive work technically? - karan_dev
I want to know how data synchronisation on different devices actually work? If i want to make project on it how should i approach it.
======
alderz
You might want to take a look into partial persistence data structures
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persistent_data_structure](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persistent_data_structure)

The idea is that every change creates a new revision and then you can update
the other devices or roll-back previous versions.

------
shpaker
Magic

